# Gate repair advice



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

We've got a 6ft wooden bar gate to the drive entrance. Unfortunately the top hanger plate has come away from the pillar again. I had it repaired about 18 months ago which was done by cementing it back in. The guy suggested he really wanted to rebuild the pillar ideally but I wasn't inclined to spend the money on it at that time.
The pillars are brick construction and hollow. My question is will I need to have the pillar rebuilt or are there any other alternatives that will last more than a few months

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I think I would replace the plate hinge with one like this (in the appropriate size) https://www.toolstation.com/field-g...fzZ4nE9Hfd-FO-U3K_gDSbEaiY4Ih2EcaAo9fEALw_wcB
Drill a hole to accept that spike and then clean that hole out with a bottle brush, then pump this into the hole https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-kem-psc-175-ef-chemical-resin-175ml/5650j
Then push the spike in and support it straight. Should set like rock.
Edit: If your bricks are hollow, after you have drilled the hole for the hinge spike, you can fill with expanding foam, then when cured, drill it out again. That will have filled in the holes and prevent your chemical resin from falling into them.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with Geewiz but to fit that you would need a drill bit 22mm dia and if your brick work is fragile trying to drill a hole that size could cause any number of problems.
Was the person who repaired it before a tradesman, if they think the pillar needs work maybe you will have to bite the bullet and trust them.

You could have a 3" - 4" strip of 3mm metal that is long enough to weld the top hanger and the bottom hanger this would give you numerous options to put fixings in, or could you weld the top hanger to a strip of metal that would be fabricated to go round the back of the pillar, like an 'L' shape.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Can you show us what you are dealing with?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Can you put a jockey wheel on the end of the gate to help support the gate and top hanger.


Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Wheel idea was my first thought to take stress off the top hanger. Other possibility is putting a metal band around the whole pillar and attaching to it.
Pics would be good to see what it looks like.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Taxboy said:


> The pillars are brick construction and hollow.


If the pillar is hollow then I'd be looking at either rebuilding it or infilling before hanging anything heavy on it.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

A picture paints a thousand words.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Apologies I realised after posting that pictures would probably be helpful.. oops























Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

There would be nothing to stop you fixing a strip of steel up the pillar and then bolting the hinges to the steel.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> There would be nothing to stop you fixing a strip of steel up the pillar and then bolting the hinges to the steel.


Just what I was going to say


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I’ve had to have both my brick pillars rebuilt as my iron gates toppled them. To be fair they are pretty heavy each being 2 metres wide 4 foot rising to 5 in the middle.

Had deeper footings put in, rebar and concrete filled and even then when I eventually get the gates rehung I suspect I’m going to use plate on the face and possibly even try and drill through and support from the other side on the top. Remember that the weight of the gates is mainly in the top hinge with it trying to pull downwards.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Either a metal plate up the pillar vertical or a metal band bent around the pillar and screwed round the back of it. Wheel on the gate will help too. After that you're rebuilding the pillar as that brick looks pretty done for.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Either a metal plate up the pillar vertical or a metal band bent around the pillar and screwed round the back of it. Wheel on the gate will help too. After that you're rebuilding the pillar as that brick looks pretty done for.


Copy that :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Get something like this made up - with the base plate being wide enough to span the damage...









You could also have multiple fixing holes as well to further spread the load...


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Get something like this made up - with the base plate being wide enough to span the damage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Im more tempted by the steel strip idea as I think that might spread the load a little better.
The current base plate looks like that and that has failed

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Rebuilding the pillar for that!? Think your builder just wants a job. 

Get a flange wide enough to span the damage. Or if you have a spare brick , drill around it and apoxy resin it back in.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Andyblue said:


>


As Andyblue says, a bracket similar to this.
Backplate made from 8mm steel plate, but with the top two holes 1 or 2 brick courses higher than they are at the moment, and the bottom two holes 1 or 2 brick courses lower too.

Will spread the load much better.
Drill holes in your bricks and fix with Hilti HY HIT-150 chemical resin and fit some studding (threaded bar to suit the hole size in your bracket) in to the wall, when it's set, hang your bracket and fit nuts to the studding.

Should be job done.
A jockey wheel as others have said will help if its a heavy gate


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I agree on putting a jockey wheel in if it is practical, maybe spring loaded so that it is always in contact with the ground and thus relieving the load on the top pivot.
You say that the pillar is hollow, depending on the size of the cavity you could put a rectangular tube down there or better still a good sized angle iron ideally touching both sides of the cavity. You could then bolt through the brick into the steel section either putting your hand down or putting captive nuts on the steel section. If you can get it to touch both sides of the cavity then the turning moment from the weight of the gate will be resisted by the bricks near the gate at the top and the bricks on the wall side at the bottom. At a guess make the section about 500mm long.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

You could drill right through both sides and secure the bracket with thread bar all the way though.


Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Just like to thank everyone who replied with some great ideas. Much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hope you get it sorted out :thumb:


----------

